# Who has the oldest working R*Tek 2cycle 141cc snowblower?



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

Please list ur model and typical maximum work time per tankful.

2007 Lawnboy Insight 1000 45 minutes


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

What do we win?


----------



## jkp (Dec 15, 2019)

Patrick0525 said:


> Please list ur model and typical maximum work time per tankful.
> 
> 2007 Lawnboy Insight 1000 45 minutes


Powermax 726TE, bought new Dec 2003, I`m guessing around 45 minutes per tank, but I would think that is very dependent on how hard it is working. CCR2450 - new to me last year , I think it is somewhere around 2003 model, no good idea how long it runs per tankful.


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> What do we win?


Self-actualization and recognition- part of Maslow’s hierarchy of needs.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Mine was purchased in 2005. Guesstimate its been used 4-5 times/yr, some years more last year none at all. To fully clear a full snow its 1-1.5 hrs each outing.

No idea how long it runs on a tank. I run it dry for storage so I only add as much gas as I think I need to do the job. If I have to guess it will run for about 2 hrs/liter(?).


----------



## cr4west (Jan 10, 2017)

I know it's not an R-Tek but I have Toro 38435 CCR 3000EGTS 1997-99 with the Suzuki 47P two stroke form the same era. Still going strong. Holds about 1 liter runs about 1.5 hours on that. Good up to about 12" of snow.


----------



## jkp (Dec 15, 2019)

cr4west said:


> I know it's not an R-Tek but I have Toro 38435 CCR 3000EGTS 1997-99 with the Suzuki 47P two stroke form the same era. Still going strong. Holds about 1 liter runs about 1.5 hours on that. Good up to about 12" of snow.


Had that engine in my Toro mower- great motor !


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

2000 CCR3650. New to me as of Dec 2020. Max run time about 45 mins per tank. Runs awesome!
Hec


----------

